# Quality Cheap surf spinning rod/reel setup under $150



## brianh122712 (Mar 5, 2015)

What would be recommendations for someone wanting to break into surf fishing for a spinning rod and reel combo under $150. Also what do you suggest as far as spooling it with line, poundage, mono or braid,etc. Im looking to fish for drum and bull reds and occasional small sharks by accident lol.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can get a Penn Battle 6000 for $70 online and pick up a 12' Penn pursuit rod for under $80.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Penn pursuit reels are quality reels and very reasonably priced. Okuma Longitude rods are great and you can find them for about $50 on amazon. Kastking braid is good braided line. It's not the best, but if you are on a budget,it is MUCH cheaper than the big names. I use 65 and 50lb. Use a color that is easy to see, like white or orange and ALWAYS use a line conditioner like Real Magic. I use Fin Nor now but Penn will never let you down.

:work::work::work:
CRAPPY REELS


----------



## brianh122712 (Mar 5, 2015)

Do I spool it full braided or do i need to add mono at the end? Also what size weight do I typically need for surf fishing? I primarily fish freshwater but am looking to set myself up for my yearly trip to the surf.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

the Penn Battle II 8000 reel and 10 foot rod $149, use 25lb mono and 80lb leader rigged like this: 25 lb mono tied to swivel, largest swivel you can buy from Academy, on other end of swivel tie 3 feet of 80lb leader, slide on the 3 foot leader the largest snap on swivel you can buy, this allows the snap on swivel to slide up and down the 3 foot section. then tie on another large swivel, then tie on 2 feet 80 lb leader to the other end of the swivel. Then tie on 7/0 circle hook. On sliding swivel attach a 2 to 4 oz spider weight (you can google spider weight).

For bait use crab or very large mullet, to keep the smaller fishes away. Mullet should be 6 inches to 12 inches or larger.Cut the mullet in half, Hook the mullet through the head, just past the lips for a solid hook up so it wont come off. Using the hole of your hook where you tie it on, slide the hook onto one of the wires on your spider weight, this will allow you cast easier, where the weight and the bait are basically one, the hook will come off of the weight when it hits the water. Throw out to second cut ( between the second and third sand bar)

Important to leave your drag set just loose enough so the waves dont pull out your line, otherwise you may loose your rod and reel.

Also use medical tape (you can google it) and wrap it around your index finger or the finger that you will use to hold the line when you cast, otherwise you will cut your finger on the line. If you buy a baitcast rig instead of the spincast, use same set up but put the medical tape around your thumb.:http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/i...ishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/sheepy2.gif


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can run straight 30# mono to save money, I put 300yds of 50# braid on mine with a 30# mono topshot, than I change the topshot every few months or when it gets frayed. The weight will depend on the current. When it's calm I use a 4oz pyramid sinker, but if the current is ripping I'll use a 8oz spider weight, just carry a selection and change the weight depending on current.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Great info! Anyone have pics of the hook and weight set up for us beginners?


----------

